# San Diego Ride Request (Long Shot)



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I know this maybe asking way way too much but what the He!!.

I very good friend and Strong rider will be visiting S.D. next week and has a one day window when his wife is working to ride.

He is looking for a ride next Friday (10/13) morning starting 8:00 ish and hoping for 40 - 80 miles and a fast A pace.

Here is the catch: He will be staying at the Mission Valley Marriot and won't have a bike or transportation that day. 

Anyone very close by that can loan him a 56-58 cm and lead him on a fast pace ride that day?

He would be willing to rent a bike if it could be arranged. Again because of the rental car he is not sure that he can transport one.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

Lifelover said:


> I know this maybe asking way way too much but what the He!!.
> 
> I very good friend and Strong rider will be visiting S.D. next week and has a one day window when his wife is working to ride.
> 
> ...


I was hoping this be a different king of "ride request."


----------

